# New Backyard Stick Burner



## nitrobass24 (Aug 24, 2018)

I ordered a Pitts and Spitts Ultimate Smoker 18x30 and it arrived today. Thought I would share a few pics while I get it seasoned and dialed-in for TBS. 

Two things about this unit that i particularly like:
1. There is 30,000 BTU propane burner in the firebox to get your charcoal or wood going. 
2. There is a Drain Valve on the left to drain the built-in water pan/drippings when you are done cooking for easy cleaning.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice looking smoker there! 
What’s gonna be your first cook?
How much does one of those run?


----------



## nitrobass24 (Aug 24, 2018)

They start around 2k. https://pittsandspitts.com/smokers/

Probably throw a brisket on there tomorrow.


----------



## jbellard (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice. 
Hope it’s all you dreamed of and that your brisket comes out moist!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice looking rig!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice looking smoker, enjoy it. 

Chris


----------

